# Hoosier APBTC --- Frankfort, IN --- WP and Conformation!



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

ADBA Sanctioned Conformation show and Weight Pull
August 11-12, 2012 

Clinton County Fairgrounds 
1701 Jackson St.
Frankfort, IN 46041

$2 late fee per dog for late entries!
entries 8am-10am 
ALL DOGS MUST BE ADBA REGISTERED WITH PAPERWORK IN HAND.

WP starts 11 AM, Show starts 11:30 AM

fun classes:
jr. handler, judge's choice male and female.

50/50 raffle and various food and dog vendors on site!

for more info call:
John: 765-620-1416
Terry: 765-883-7616
Jennifer: 765-623-0957


I hope to be there, if Indie's ADBA reg comes back in time!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

I am going to be there for sure!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll try to make it as well. Wish they could have a show in Allen County, I think it would get more of the tri state area attendance....and it would be in my neck of the woods LOL.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I was supposed to be coming but, my car is acting a fool and I may bhave to dip into my show money. Hubby's hours have been cut back again since the 4th sigh.. I was going to be bringing Akiliya she is still starting a keep this weekend just in case.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

anyone know how long it takes single-reg paperwork to come back from ADBA?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Usually 4 to 6 weeks processing. I have gotten mine back sooner then that but, my Kennel is registered with ADBA.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Have you tried the rush? Was it faster?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope never done the rush never have had a reason to.


----------

